# Woman Missing from Costa Victoria The COSTA VICTORIA



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

A female passenger has gone missing, presumed overboard, on Costa Victoria. The Taiwanese Coast Guard has said it is investigating the possibility of suicide or an accident after the 53 year old woman did not disembark in Keelung as expected. The woman’s surname is Hsieh. She was part of a tour group that left Keelung for Japan on July 12. Her belongings were left in her cabin. The China Post reports that electronic key records indicate that she last entered her cabin on Wednesday evening. When the crew went to check why she had
failed to get off the ship, the door was locked. Hsieh is a Taiwanese-American who was living in an apartment in Taipei, however she terminated her lease the day before embarking on the cruise. According to cruise expert Professor Ross Klein, Hsieh is the 235th person to have gone overboard from a cruise ship since 2000. 
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------

